# Unklarheiten bei der Definition von Sicherheitsfunktionen



## Bennyvarel (16 Mai 2018)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier im Forum und benoetige fachkundige Hilfe.

Zu meiner Situation:
Ich bin gelernter Elektroniker fuer Energie und  Gebäudetechnik und mache derzeit Nebenberuflich eine Weiterbildung zum  staatl. gepr. Techniker. Ich arbeite zur Zeit als einziger Mitarbeiter  mit elektrotechnischem Hintergrund zwischen Maschinenbauingenieuren in  einem Ingenieurbuero fuer Technische Dokumentation und bin unter anderem  zustaendig fuer SISTEMA-Berechnungen. Ich habe mich in die DIN EN ISO  13849-1:2016-6, DIN EN ISO 13849-2:2013-2 sowie die SISTEMA Kochbücher  und den IFA Report eingelesen, jedoch gibt es noch einige Unklarheiten  bezueglich der Arbeit mit SISTEMA. Da ich keinen Ansprechpartner habe und  mein Chef mit kein Seminar bezahlen ist weil es zu teuer ist bin ich  teilweise am Verzweifeln weil ich nicht weiss ob das was ich mache ueberhaupt richtig ist. Aus diesem Grund wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an Euch.

Problemstellung:
Ich erstelle derzeit eine SISTEMA-Berechnung fuer ein Hochregallager. Es umfasst mehrere Schutzbereiche die jeweils durch Lichtschranken geschützt sind. der Hauptschutzbereich besitzt 3 Wartungstueren mit Zuhaltung und Not-Halt-Funktion bei unberechtigter Oeffnung. Die anderen Schutzbereiche betreffen nur das Einfoerdern der Waren in das Hochregal und bestehen aus Förderbändern die mit Sicherheitslichtschranken abgesichert sind. Es gibt insgesamt 4 Not-Halt-Taster die jeweils einzeln auf F-DI module gehen. Bei Betaetigung eines Not-Halt gehen alle Antriebe der gesamten Maschine in STO. Die Steuerung ist durch eine Siemens F-CPU mit dezentralisierung durch ET 200SP module realisiert.

Aufgrund der grossen Anzahl von Antrieben habe ich die Not-Halt-Taster Sicherheitsunktion in die einzelnen Schutzbereiche aufgeteilt.

Ich habe die erste Sicherheitsfunktion wie folgt definiert:

 - SF01.1 Not-Halt-Taster Schutzbereich1 elektrisch
   ...- SB Eingabe: Not-Halt-Taster 
      ......- CH1
         .........- Schaltkontakt 1
      ......- CH2
         .........- Schaltkontakt 2
   ...- SB Eingang - Logik: Fehlersichere Eingangsbaugruppe
   ...- SB Logik: SPS CPU
   ...- SB Logik - Ausgang: Digitale Ausgangsbaugruppe
   ...- SB Ausgabe: Lastschütz (Antrieb 1)
      ......- CH1
         .........- Lastschütz
   - SB Ausgabe: Frequenzumformer 1 (Antrieb 2)
   - SB Ausgabe: Frequenzumformer 2 (Antrieb 3)
   - SB Ausgabe: Frequenzumformer 3 (Antrieb 4)
   - SB Ausgabe: Frequenzumformer 4 (Antrieb 5)

Ist das so richtig, bzw. kann man das so machen oder muss ich für jeden Antrieb in Verbindung mit jedem Not-Halt-Taster eine eigene Sicherheitsfunktion definieren?
Den Not-Halt-Taster hab ich nur einmal ausgeführt da alle einzeln auf die Eingangsbaugruppe gehen, ist das richtig? Oder müsste ich alle 4 einzeln betrachten? 

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab


----------



## Tommi (17 Mai 2018)

Hallo,



> Den Not-Halt-Taster hab ich nur einmal ausgefÃ¼hrt da alle einzeln auf die Eingangsbaugruppe gehen, ist das richtig? Oder mÃ¼sste ich alle 4 einzeln betrachten?



Das mache ich auch so.



> Ist das so richtig, bzw. kann man das so machen oder muss ich fÃ¼r jeden Antrieb in Verbindung mit jedem Not-Halt-Taster eine eigene Sicherheitsfunktion definieren?



Die Frage ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten, hängt stark von den Spezifika der Anlage ab.
Bedenke, ja mehr SB Du in eine SF packst, desto schlechter wird Dein PL.
Siehe auch EN 13849-1, A3, Überlagerte Gefährdungen.


----------



## stevenn (17 Mai 2018)

Nein, das kannst du so machen. Steht auch so im IFA Report.
hast du nun unterschiedliche Schutzbereiche (unterschiedliche Not-Halt Taster schaltet unterschiedliche Bereiche ab) oder hast du das nur so für Sistema bezeichnet und jeder Not-Halt Taster schaltet auch alles ab?
_"Den Not-Halt-Taster hab ich nur einmal ausgefÃ¼hrt da alle einzeln auf die Eingangsbaugruppe gehen, ist das richtig? Oder mÃ¼sste ich alle 4 einzeln betrachten?"
_würde ich für jeden einzeln machen. ist ja auch recht easy, einfach die Sicherheitsfunktion kopieren und die Eingänge ändern


----------



## Bennyvarel (17 Mai 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> und jeder Not-Halt Taster schaltet auch alles ab?



Ja, jeder Not-Halt Taster schaltet alles ab. Aber da jeder Taster einzeln auf die SPS geführt wurde dachte ich, dass es reicht wenn ich das in SISTEMA einmal darstelle.



stevenn schrieb:


> würde ich für jeden einzeln machen. ist ja auch recht easy, einfach die Sicherheitsfunktion kopieren und die Eingänge ändern



Das Ding ist dass ich dann allein für die Not-Halt Sicherheitsfunktion 32 einzelne Sicherheitsfunktionen oder 4 SF (Weil 4 Not-Halt-Taster) mit jeweils 22 Lastschützen und 12 FU's


----------



## Bennyvarel (17 Mai 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten, hängt stark von den Spezifika der Anlage ab. Bedenke, ja mehr SB Du in eine SF packst, desto schlechter wird Dein PL.



Das weiß ich, deswegen habe ich "SF01: Not-Halt Taster" auch auf die einzelnen Schutzbereiche aufgeteilt(SF01.1-SF01.8), da ich sonst eine SF mit 22 Lastschützen und 12 FU's hätte womit ich sicher keinen PL d erreichen würde.


----------



## stevenn (17 Mai 2018)

Bennyvarel schrieb:


> Das Ding ist dass ich dann allein fÃ¼r die Not-Halt Sicherheitsfunktion 32 einzelne Sicherheitsfunktionen oder 4 SF (Weil 4 Not-Halt-Taster) mit jeweils 22 LastschÃ¼tzen und 12 FU's


nein so habe ich das nicht gemeint. ich würde für alle vier Not-Aus Taster jeweils die zusammengefassten Aktoren als Sicherheitsfunktion definieren. 
Dieses praktisch einmal erstellen, dann kopieren und nur die Eingänge für die Not-Halt Taster an der SPS ändern.

Not-Halt 1 - Logik - Aktor 1,2,3,4,5,...
Not-Halt 2 - Logik - Aktor 1,2,3,4,5,...
Not-Halt 3 - Logik - Aktor 1,2,3,4,5,...
Not-Halt 4 - Logik - Aktor 1,2,3,4,5,...

Fertig.


----------



## Bennyvarel (17 Mai 2018)

Wie soll ich die Aktoren denn Zusammenfassen?! Einmal alle in ein SF packen, PFHd Wert davon nehmen und in die Not-Halt SF einen Dummy mit dem PFHd Wert?


----------



## stevenn (17 Mai 2018)

jeder Aktor ist ein Subsystem. 
in Sicherheitsfunktion 1 ist ein Sensor (Not-Halt Taster1) eine Logik und alle Aktoren = 1 Sub + 1 Sub + 12 Sub
in Sicherheitsfunktion 2 ist ein Sensor (Not-Halt Taster2) eine Logik und alle Aktoren = 1 Sub + 1 Sub + 12 Sub
in Sicherheitsfunktion 3 ist ein Sensor (Not-Halt Taster3) eine Logik und alle Aktoren = 1 Sub + 1 Sub + 12 Sub
in Sicherheitsfunktion 4 ist ein Sensor (Not-Halt Taster4) eine Logik und alle Aktoren = 1 Sub + 1 Sub + 12 Sub


----------



## Bennyvarel (17 Mai 2018)

Damit erreiche ich aber doch niemals einen PL c oder? ich habe jetzt beim Schutzbereich 5 schon mit 3 Aktoren das Problem dass ich nurnoch auch PL b komme.


----------



## Bennyvarel (17 Mai 2018)

Wenn ich alle Aktoren in ein SB in Kanal 1 packe würde es gehen.


----------



## stevenn (17 Mai 2018)

ich gehe davon aus, das du jeden einzelnen Aktor auch mit jeweils eigenen Ausgängen der Logik schaltest.
dann immer eigene SF's machen, für jeden einzelnen Aktor. ist ja auch nur copy paste


----------



## stevenn (17 Mai 2018)

Bennyvarel schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle Aktoren in ein SB in Kanal 1 packe würde es gehen.



das geht nicht


----------

